# Food Safety News - 03/01/2022 Child dies, others sick from E. coli in France



## daveomak.fs (Mar 1, 2022)

*Child dies, others sick from E. coli in France*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 01, 2022 12:05 am
French authorities are looking into a death and a number of cases from a potentially fatal complication of E. coli infection. Santé publique France and a lab associated with the National Reference Center for E. coli, Shigella and Salmonella at Institut Pasteur are investigating an increase in hemolytic uremic syndrome (HUS) and serious E. coli infections... Continue Reading


*USDA amends the National List for organic handling, crops, and livestock*
By News Desk on Mar 01, 2022 12:03 am
The USDA published a final rule in the Federal Register on Monday, amending the National List of Allowed and Prohibited Substances for organic foods. Some chemicals are allowed in organic production. The National List stems from the Organic Foods Production Act as a tool for managing the substances used in organic production. In general, natural... Continue Reading


*UK group urges agreement with Europe on food checks*
By News Desk on Mar 01, 2022 12:01 am
A coalition in the United Kingdom has called for an agreement with Europe on post-Brexit food rules. The Sanitary and Phytosanitary (SPS) Certification working group, which includes food, pet food and feed trade associations, said there was a need for a veterinary agreement with the EU to reduce the administrative burden and certification costs. Organizations... Continue Reading


*FDA modifies enforcement actions for imported cantaloupe, peppers, infant formula and more*
By News Desk on Mar 01, 2022 12:00 am
The Food and Drug Administration is continuing its use of import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with... Continue Reading


*Officials investigating another death in outbreak linked to infant formula*
By Coral Beach on Feb 28, 2022 06:35 pm
The report of an additional death in an outbreak linked to powdered infant formula has resulted in an expansion of a recall by Abbott Nutrition. The most recent patient was reported to have consumed Abbott Nutrition’s Similac PM 60/40 product with the lot code 27032K800 prior to Cronobacter sakazakii infection.  The Food and Drug Administration and... Continue Reading


----------

